# Mouse óptico PS/2 - Não dá sinal de vida.

## maxphil

Olá, 

  Compilei meu kernel com suporte a mouse PS/2 e apesar disso, a luz vermelha embaixo do mouse óptico não acende, sugerindo que o linux não está conversando com a porta PS/2.

  Não percam tempo dando sugestões/palpites como: "tem certeza que o seu mouse funciona" ou "experimenta cat /dev/input/mice (ou outros dispositivos relacionados ao mouse)" .

  Meu mouse funciona perfeitamente em outros computadores, e o incrível é que ele funcionava nesse mesmo computador com Slackware ontem. Aí resolvi colocar Gentoo...   :Crying or Very sad: 

  Grato pela atencao,

[]'s

----------

## S4M4R0N3

Ok 

E seu mouse eh Vcom ( deve ser branco ) e ps2 como vc falou ? Ta se perguntando se eu sou a propria ma diná ?? heheheh , não cara , eh que tive o mesmo problema .. SOLUCAO? troca de mouse ele eh incompativel com o driver do kernel 2.6 , tava funcionando no seu slack porque ele eh 2.4 , naum eh mesmo ? Mas caso descubra uma maneira de arrumar isso , conte a nos.

Versao dos kerneis que tentei 2.6.15 2.6.13 2.6.8 =/  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## maxphil

 :Shocked: 

  Se vc é a mãe diná eu não sei... mas com certeza vc teve aulas com ela!    :Laughing: 

  É essa tralha da Vcom sim.. putz q azar   :Crying or Very sad: 

  vLw amigo!   :Very Happy: 

[]'s

----------

## bbj

 *maxphil wrote:*   

> Olá, 
> 
>   Compilei meu kernel com suporte a mouse PS/2 e apesar disso, a luz vermelha embaixo do mouse óptico não acende, sugerindo que o linux não está conversando com a porta PS/2.[]'s

 

Poderia nos fornecer a versão do kernel?

----------

## pilla

Quando o mouse estragar, compra um genius pelo menos (com certeza, não dura muito esse vcom).

----------

## maxphil

Utilizando kernel "2.6.15-gentoo-r1".   :Wink: 

Go Go Go developers!   :Very Happy: 

[]'s

----------

## S4M4R0N3

 *bbj wrote:*   

>  *maxphil wrote:*   Olá, 
> 
>   Compilei meu kernel com suporte a mouse PS/2 e apesar disso, a luz vermelha embaixo do mouse óptico não acende, sugerindo que o linux não está conversando com a porta PS/2.[]'s 
> 
> Poderia nos fornecer a versão do kernel?

 

Este problema do mouse creio eu existem em todas as versões do kernel 2.6 , mas so acontece mesmo com esse dito cujo mouse da vcom optical e ps2 , inclusive neste kernel que uso agora 

```
Linux 2.6.15-gentoo-r7 GNU/Linux
```

 , como disse antes tentei em outros varios.   :Laughing: 

----------

## bbj

 *S4M4R0N3 wrote:*   

>  *bbj wrote:*    *maxphil wrote:*   Olá, 
> 
>   Compilei meu kernel com suporte a mouse PS/2 e apesar disso, a luz vermelha embaixo do mouse óptico não acende, sugerindo que o linux não está conversando com a porta PS/2.[]'s 
> 
> Poderia nos fornecer a versão do kernel? 
> ...

 

Eu tenho um Vcom PS2 preto há um anos com o qual nunca tive problemas. Efetuando algumas buscas, pude confirmar outras pessoas com o mesmo problema. Realmente é muito estranho, e parece ser algum tipo de problema na comunicação do kernel com o dispositivo, já que nas versões 2.4 ele parece funcionar corretamente.

Fique atento às novas versões do kernel e às notificações sobre a inclusão de correções.

----------

## S4M4R0N3

O problema consiste em:

No momento que o kernel carrega o driver do mouse ele sisplesmente desliga o feixe de luz e não mais religa. Coloquei o driver como modulo e ele permanecia ligado ate o momento do modprobe. Eh não eh so uma questao de desligar o feixe, ele não gera nenhum evento depois disso , tipo cat /dev/psaux e depois teclar os botoes =/ , Como troquei de mouse não me atento mais ao fato , porém seria bom soluciona-lo , porque muita gente deve ter esse mesmo mouse. = ) Ate mais

----------

## xef

E o rato funciona mesmo em outra distribuição?

Normalmente para a luz de um rato optico ps/2 acender basta ter energia...

Durante a bios a luz chega a acender? Pode ser que percebendo quando o racto é desactivado se chegue à origem do problema :s

----------

## S4M4R0N3

Sim o mouse liga o feixe de luz durante o bios ( boot ) do sistema ele so desliga  quando inicializa o kernel ( quando o driver esta incluido no kernel ) ele funciona em qualquer kernel que não seja 2.6 , o problema eh no kernel .. atemais

----------

## tvtoon

Rapaz, eu achei um meio de resolver esse problema!

Instalei o novo kernel 2.6.16.1, após constatar que era problema no acesso do MOUSE DEV!

Funciona, pode testar e confirmar!

O problema é que esse kernel tem modificações em alguns arquivos bases para montar drivers, aí não instala (por exemplo) o driver da Nvidia sem modificar!

Mas eu não posso desistir desse kernel, após a resolução do problema do mouse ;D!

----------

